#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [照片] 白色的老虎

## BGs

這個...是從"魔導公會"轉過來的......
應該...應該沒有OP吧？

----------


## 快樂狼人

.....好可愛...但是又好可怕= =..當人類抱著大貓~是在愛她~但是大貓抱著你.他可就不是這麼想0.0

----------


## 寒燒

網路上發現的一張照片，各位看了如何做想？

----------


## uoiea

不知道抱起來感覺怎樣，一定很毛吧？我也好想像那樣抱著老虎跟獅子呢，一定很柔軟

----------


## 狼王白牙

真情的擁抱吧   :Mr. Green:  

感覺這個幸運的老傢伙與大貓成為多年的好朋友了

配上台詞：近來可好？

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

那....很危險呀！萬一那白虎一不小心用力了！
那麼.......那人的頭就不保了！
還有，老虎不是很重的嗎？
如果老虎把身子壓下去，
那...那人的骨頭定會斷！
不過，那白虎毛茸茸的，
不發怒的時候，真是很可愛的！

----------


## 幻滅之犬

好羨慕喔

我也要抱>///<

抱起來因該會很舒服

----------


## 隼

這樣抱
一定很舒服～
我也想樣呢～
－－－－－－迷：別幻想了吧～－－－－－－－－
白虎不是很稀少嗎？

----------


## Owla

那張照片之前我也有看到
好像是在ＰＣhome看到的吧!!!
可是看到了這麼多次還是不禁感嘆
感嘆這種事情大多數的人都做不到......
ㄧ般人看到老虎都是敬而遠之
不要說擁抱了......連站近一點看都會感到害怕......
雖然這是人之常情　卻也讓我不禁疑惑......
人真的難以與動物和平共存嗎?

如果我記得沒錯的話　那隻老虎好像是從小就被人類飼養的
對於人類也應該形成了依賴　人類與動物的關係只能靠這樣來建立我覺得有點可悲......
但是在現代來說其實已經非常的了不起了　
或許不同物種之間原本就難以相容吧......
要生存在這個世界上就一定得靠其他動植物的死來延續
這是亙古不變的自然法則
但是　如今科技發達我們是否該給牠們ㄧ些應得的尊重呢？
人類利用環境　使用環境　卻沒有付出　
好在　近年來環保意識抬頭　這種情況也大大的降低了

似乎有點扯遠了......
不過這張圖真的讓我很感動
人與動物之間也能有這般情感　難能可貴......

----------


## 小V狼

嗷嗚???(疑)
這是真的還是假的(懷疑...)
抱在一起...這...
會不會是合成照片...
還是他是那隻老虎的飼主...
(依然不信..)

嗷嗚……
不過,
帽子男(?!!)應該會感覺到老虎的重量...

----------


## 風之殤

抱起來好像很舒服

可是老虎應該蠻重的吧?

他最好撐得住啦

我打死不相信      一定是合成的

----------


## taleshunt

好萌的白色大老虎咪～

來～抱抱～～（被爪子抓爛)

----------


## 鵺影

看起來超幸福的一幕...(*

----------

